

Gremlin: A Graph-Based Programming Language - dood
http://github.com/tinkerpop/gremlin

======
blasdel
Fuck Yes!

I have a quixotic project I've been tilting at off and on for 5 years now,
where all the existing solutions make poor use of relational databases
(usually SQLite), but the problem maps directly onto an EAV graph database. I
was worried I'd have to write my own query metalanguage, but now I don't have
to!

It's depressing how much the W3C salted the earth with the way they tied RDF
to the twin loadstones of terrible XML tree serialization and SemWeb wankery.
I couldn't find any way to get anything useful done with their SPARQL either.

EAV graph databases might have their day in the sun thanks to the NoSQL hype-
wave. AppEngine's BigTable-backed datastore is a terrific exemplar, hopefully
other players can come up with similarly compelling APIs and hosting stories.

~~~
chancho
Fuck Yes! quixotic relational databases (usually SQLite) EAV graph query
metalanguage depressing W3C salted the earth RDF twin loadstones XML tree
serialization SemWeb wankery SPARQL EAV graph databases NoSQL hype-wave
AppEngine's BigTable-backed datastore exemplar APIs.

If I could send one message back 100 years in time, this would be it.

~~~
blasdel
Thanks! My overstuffed locution has this effect on readers sometimes:
<http://metatalk.metafilter.com/13566/illegal-askme#381563>

------
giardini
Prolog may be easier to use. See the section on "Graphs" at

"P-99: Ninety-Nine Prolog Problems"

<https://prof.ti.bfh.ch/hew1/informatik3/prolog/p-99/>

~~~
blasdel
The advantage to this is that it works as an ad-hoc query language for
existing graph databases. I could use Gremlin to generate views of the data,
and have other programs operating on database independently.

Prolog doesn't really play well with others -- it's effectively its own
operating system like Smalltalk or Pick.

------
stevejohnson
A while back I looked to see if anyone had used XPath for graph traversal,
since it seemed like a good fit. I'm working on a similar concept (but not
that similar).

I didn't find this at the time, but now that I have, it looks like a great
package. Thanks, submitter! This is probably what I'll be doing with my Friday
night.

~~~
petern
Gremlin is not that old, and still in 0.1 ALPHA. Hope you enjoy it, feel free
to join the users list at <http://groups.google.com/group/gremlin-users> .
Would love to get feedback on it!

------
bliss
My thoughts exactly, if this does what it says on the tin, it will save me
months!

This is definitely my Friday night! Now to get the source, what license is
being used here....

Real hackers steal!

~~~
hans
Looks like there is no specific license yet ...

------
Xichekolas
For those looking for examples:

<http://wiki.github.com/tinkerpop/gremlin>

